# Newcastle To London Duk



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2013)

Duk are doing a bike ride from Newcastle to London !  In 24hrs, 300mile.   I have done a 200mile one in 2 and half days but would love to do.  (To old to do that quick)    Good Luck to anbody doing


----------

